# EP3 civic type R..



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi guys, hope we all had a great christmas 
just wondered if anyone on here owns / has owned an EP3 type R and what they think of it, what its like to live with day-to-day, that kind of thing 


thanks in advance,
kev


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

I have had ine and i did not like it due to the face you have got to rag the ring off them to get any power out of them and they love petrol stations i have got a 330 bmw now and thats better on pertol than my ctr. Also you hear every little stone hitting the panels as the metal is really thin and tinny sounding. but each to there own and i will never buy one again to be honest mate


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

For a weekend thrash yes, as a daily not a chance, harsh suspension and the need to thrap the stones off it put me off.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

you both mention the need to thrash them to get them moving and poor MPG but ive seen several posts on CTR forums that they have enough grunt to sit at 40 in 6th no problem and a few people have mentioned mpg nudging 40... saying that, mpg isn't top priority for me, and if i wanted a smooth ride i'd buy a Jag probably lol


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

pm Mick, he had one and knows his stuff :thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

40 in 6th doesn't mean it's got grunt, if it would accelerate from 40 in 6th like a decent tdi does it'd be different. I think you'd have to nurse it to get 40mpg too and I can't see the point in that you may as well buy a <1.4 if that's your thing. In all honesty I prefer your fezza to the civic, why not spend some money on yours? Suspension mods and a bit of a tweak under the bonnet?


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

Yer you can sit @40 in 6th not a problem but to move you have to drop it 2-3 gears than your fuel guage goes down as quick as the speedo goes up but the are really revy and as for 40 mpg they must not rev it to move it and go from 1st to 6th


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

bored of fiestas tbh (now on my fifth and its all ive had since passing my test), and no real point spending more on a 1.6 engine for minimal gains..
as for needing to change down a gear or two from 6th to get moving, well 40 in 5th in my fiesta soon picks up with no need to change down unless im overtaking another car..


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Something with a Volvo t5 in ha?


Sent from a fat fingered Jobsian phone user.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

They are a great wee car. 

I was going to go for one but wanted something a bit more exclusive so I opted for the DC5.

A lot of people slate EP3's, but they-are-what-they-are: a N/A car which can give you decent-ish economy, so being that you are not always in V-tec. However, when you do engage V-tec it always puts a smile on your face. I have driven an EP3 and the newer FN2 and the latter is _way _too toned down - you can barely feel the V-Tec "kick."

My suggestion would be to go and drive one and see if you like it. I must have driven every car I could get my hands on before I settled on my DC5. In all honesty I would have taken an EP3 if they weren't so common and not even that but there are a lot of "Sport" 1.6 replica models which are done to look like Type-Rs and that means a real one doesn't look special any more.


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

Yer they will pick up but dont forget they do red line @ 9k so they do take some going to get there in 6th i had had a few mods done to mine as well it had a k100 ecu a aemv2 intake and a piper exhaus system


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cheers for the comment thus far guys, keep them coming


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Try posting on www.civinfo.com


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

shaunwistow said:


> Try posting on www.civinfo.com


You'll only get fanboi info there though, unbiased info is what Kev wants I assume.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

bigmc said:


> You'll only get fanboi info there though, unbiased info is what Kev wants I assume.


Not if you ask specific questions, who is going to give you a more accuate review than someone who has one?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes Kev, I had one as Alan said mate.

I loved mine mate and had it as a daily driver for over a year. did 40k miles in it and never once had a breakdown or mechanical issue other than changing the disks and pads when i warped the front disks (oops).

For day to day driving you *DO NOT* need to take it past 3.5-4krevs and it has enough grunt, only when your wanting to feel a burst of accelleration or give it some beans do you need to take it onto its second cam (around 5.5-6k revs depending on if its pre- or post facelift).

the suspension IS quite harsh though, but i never found it an issue personally as i kind of expect that from any car that is geared towards fast road/track day setup (i even changed suspension to firm it up and lower it a bit for my track days).

only advice i can give is to get out and test drive one, and make sure you take it to the redline at least once on the drive, (redline in second will take you to 60mph) then you will see first hand if the suspension is too harsh for you or if you enjoy hearing a car go that high, as it frankly is just not for some people (vtec yo :lol 

make sure the oil has been getting changed regular, and also ask if it uses oil. 99% of them burn oil in vtec (mines did) and so it does go htrough around a litre every 2-3 months, so you need to keep a check on it.

if you need any other info gimme a shout buddy :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

LOL @ Cueball


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> Something with a Volvo t5 in ha?
> 
> Sent from a fat fingered Jobsian phone user.


+1 for that!!!!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

shaunwistow said:


> Not if you ask specific questions, who is going to give you a more accuate review than someone who has one?


Fan boys and owners are *always* biased no matter what you ask them, just ask the general vag owner and they'll say they're really reliable.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

all opinions appreciated, not overly fussed about a harsh ride or astronomical mpg as I only do maybe 100 miles a week for work. if the two above areas concerned me is be looking at a diesel Merc or similar...


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

How much do you want to spend?


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Love my EP3 have had it for a little over a couple of years now. It's my daily driver and one of the most reliable cars I have owned. It's more than happy pottering about and is good fun when the mood takes you.

Simple suspension tweaks such as a geometry setup make a massive difference and make for a rewarding drive, what it lacks in power it more than makes up for in handling. Also has one of the best gearboxes you will ever have the pleasure of using.

At the end of the day as has already been said, take one for a drive and see what you think.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

well, it won't be until 2013 that insurance is a bit more reasonable. budget will probably be around £8k...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

having a nose around at EK9's too - although too small for me and a bit too old now. insurance is dearer than an EP3 somehow lol


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

£8K next year might get you an FN2 which I much prefer to the EP3, it's a much nicer drive despite what the naysayers bleat about the rear suspension.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

alot dearer on the insurance (for me) and im not a massive fan on the styling tbh, although the interior looks cool..
a standard EP3 would be about £900 to insure, a standard FN2 around £1500, no idea why its so much more..


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> having a nose around at EK9's too - although too small for me and a bit too old now. insurance is dearer than an EP3 somehow lol


The insurance is more because they are imports buddy ( and they are proper type r's lol)

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

all of them kev? sure i tried one on compare the market that came up as a UK car...
'fraid im not going to pay another £400 or so insurance for an older car lol


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> all of them kev? sure i tried one on compare the market that came up as a UK car...
> 'fraid im not going to pay another £400 or so insurance for an older car lol


The ek9 was never sold in the uk buddy. Some insurance comps on compare etc quote less but they quote on an r type ( what ever that is)

if you can, drive an ep3 and an ek9 and decide for yourself what you prefer...

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

fair enough, will do kev


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

Wife has had her's for 6 years & is her daily driver....so for the guys out there complaining of harsh ride.....man up!!!ha!!

Nice looking car, good handling & speed, average mpg, reliable. During ownership had to change ECU due to sensor fault apart from that just servicing & standard wear & tear parts replacement.

Finding one that a boy racer hasn't ragged within an inch of it's life may be the difficult part....


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Loved mine, dunno what people are saying about the suspension being harsh, wasn't harsh at all? Really involving to drive down country lanes, not so much fun sitting on motorways doing the speed limit for hours on end.

Thinking back, maybe the steering could have done with a bit more feel, but really, it's hard to fault it. I'd definitely have one again, I definitely would not buy a M3 or probably any bmw again.


----------



## mozmo17 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have owned my 2004 type R for just over a year and love it, I would say it is fine around town and can be driven normally it pulls very well from 5 and sixth no need to change down unless you really need to get a quick pull away as in overtaking, I have done numerous long trips to the south coast and up to friends in scotland (I live in Shropshire so in the middle) and is fairly comfortable, as for MPG I wont lie its not great especially around town and average around low to mid twentys. On a run you might see 350miles to a tank say (£65) I use Shell V-power which I find does make the care run better and I do mainly short journeys so mpg isn't really an issue?

The ride is not too bad I live in the sticks so the roads are not great but no problems really I find the driving position supportive and no complaints of back ache.

make sure you get one with full service history and has had the correct service intervals, mine is on just under 50K now so will be a fairly big service as it has to have the valve clearance check, under my ownership it has never skipped a beat and will be sad to see it go... but life goes on.... so now looking to the dark side of a A4 avant but with extra umph and space.

Feel free to message me with any queries or questions.

as for insurance good luck I am 28 with 9years no claims all mods declared and its £699 fully comp with a decent postcode I found using brokers more useful as they know what you are talking about, if using the go compare sites make sure that your mods if you have any are included.

I am currently looking for another car though as I have just had a little one so its not big enough now we have a pram and all the other stuff if I had the money I would keep it as a toy!

I will miss the vtec.

just my 2p worth


----------



## zimtimtim (Jul 30, 2010)

ep3 is epic. In know people say its a hard ride but it is a type R? Tuned engine with a tuned suspension ready for the track.

As said test drive! And this will only confirm it then you need to decide on the colour!

Do it


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Kev, there's a buying guide for these in December's EVO (well, probably "January's", but delivered in Dec)... if you're interested, you might be able to pick one up still!


----------

